# A/C PROBLEM



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2008)

HEY Nash or Rod & DL and Ken and anybody who might know the answer To my AC PROBLEM. If you remember a few weeks back I had the Igniter board replaced on the heater. And since this weekend was real nice (69 degrees),I went into theMH just to look for theLADY BUGS. "No bugs". and since I was in the MH I thought I would sit and watch some TV . I soon found out that I had no AC power to the MH. I checked the shore hook upthat's OK. I look at the fuse panel and even reset each one , still no power. I read in the OM there is a circuit board under the stove and I will look at it tonight. But any other suggestion as why I don't have any power. could the igniter board that fried could that have created the loss of power? thanks to all who made suggestions to answer my question.

Hollis


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2008)

RE: A/C PROBLEM



OK EVERYTHING IS FINE, FOUND PROBLEM AND FIXED IT


----------



## brodavid (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

What was It?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

THE 30 AMP PLUG & RECEPTACLE


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Ok i won't post ck u'r plug ,,,, JK    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Man that was easy  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Rod it was easy and cost nothing and that unheard for me. everything I touch end up costing something, but that life


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Could Hollis be telling us (without actually telling us) that the plug fell out of the socket, and THAT'S why all the power went out and it didn't cost anything to fix it? It wasn't plugged in?  Hmmmmm?  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 8, 2008)

RE: A/C PROBLEM

dang Tex you guess it. I see you can read between the lines.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

That's because I looked for the solution to a similar problem for 10 minutes before I turned the breaker on at the pole!    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Yea but Tex turned on the wrong breaker ,, he turned on the one for the sight next to his ,, and now he is still scratching his head ,, wondering why is power aint on ,,, he flipped the breaker ,, but nothing ,, just poking at u TEX ,, and Bty why have u not been in u'r chat room????      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :angry:


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Oh crap, I don't have any light inside the coach.  I can't figure out what the problem may be...Oh wait, never mind.  I forgot to turn on the light switch.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

IF only the world go along as well as we do. and we havn't laid eyes on anyone. and we can joke and cut up with each other and not offend anyone. It's got to be in all RVer's blood just get along with everybody. Boy life is good on the forum.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Yeah Hollis, life's good on the forum.  Keeps us humble?  My wife follows me around with a check list to make sure I don't forget to plug the RV in.  The check list doesn't always work.  I have a habit of driving over the chocks.  With the all the torque generated by the "bad boy Dodge" I can't feel them until they are destoyed.  Chopped up a metal one 3 mos ago.  Kenneth (GTS) got a $30 sale out of that one.  Wifey made an assumption and crossed it off the check list.  Didn't walk around the RV to actually see if I removed it.  See I know how to shift the blame. :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## LEN (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Look at it this way guy's, if you lived in a stick built with the complexity of an RV, Genset, AC with heat pumps(two yet), gas furnace(maybe two), water heaters that are gas and electric, home entertainment systems that have Sat, cable, free tv, Sat radio, Sat internet, DVD, VHS, boosters, amps, 12 volt, 110(15, 30, 50 amps) then roll around the country too with very compex rollin stock under or pulled by we would need   3 or 4 professionals to do the work. AND WE DO IT ALONE PLUS WE ARE RETIRED(maybe retarded , depends on DW's opinion).

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM



Len you are so right. I thought I would never make it to retirement, but when I reached the age of 57 I was mandatory retired because of my age, I did a of B##%%%. . But once I got over having to get up and go to work and all the pressure was off, It felt is good. and since the DW was still workingI did go back to work with a Govt contractor doing the same but half pay I put myself right back where I retired from. I am fixing to call it quit so me and the DW who has retired can get back out and enjoy the sights and sound of traveling.

Hollis


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Hollis, your AC problem is almost as bad as me last year.  We were camping in our field with a bunch of others and I forgot to put water in MY OWN trailer.  Of course I had it set up, level, awning out, mat nailed down ready for 3 nights before I realized it.  

I went to the store, grabbed an empty 55 gallon plastic barrel, screwed a water pump on the top of it, installed some hose and was able to fill my tank without moving the trailer.  I had wanted to do that for a while because a few people had run low on water before and I wanted to be able to refill tanks.  Now the barrel is ready and waiting, but I sure caught it from everyone else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Now Ken that is what is called adapt and over come the problem .. way to go ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
bty i hope u can fix my keyboard ,, i cleaned it today ,, and the keys fell out ,, anyway i think i got them in the right spots ,, untill i typed at u guy's tonight ...
but the good thing is the backspace key works  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :disapprove:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Anybody that aint ever made a mistake rving aint never rved  or just started and aint had time yet


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Hey Rod,
Your not supposed to use high pressure air to blow off the keyboard.... :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Funny thing is ... it has improved his typing by 75%!    :clown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Hey Ken ,, i didn't use high pressure air ,, i used my pressure washer ,, u think that might be the problem ???? ,, i got towels all around the puter ,, so iguess when it dries out it will be ok  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Bty i got my leak fixed ,,  in the MH ,, after all the rain we got last night ,, it be nice and dry       

Tex i thought u'r typing was 75% befroe u'r keys fell out ,, i know u use the old abc type keyboard ,, it start with a at the top and ends with z  ,, then all the numbers  are on the side .. and nothing else  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Rod you should have left it out from under the shed to see if it was gonna leak :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Hey Rod, I don't know about your forum screen, but I have a "spellcheck" feature on mine.  I use it a lot!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

I tried that once Ken ,, but after i typed what i was typing ,, the spell ck thing would say ,, try agian ,, does not compute ,, big error ,, contact MS on this problem     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:

It's the damn keyboard i tell u ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM



Well, you do have to get close 

Hey, I crossed 1200 tonight!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

yea i see that ,, but i think Hertig is in the running for  2000 post,, but if u do as me and just put random stuff up u'll beat Nash's 2000 no problem ,,, ooops i think i hear the phone ringing ,, i hope it's not anouther rv call  :approve:     :disapprove:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Yep it was ,, gotta a 5er with out a/c power ,, but they have interior lights ,, so at least the 12 volt is up ,, i just called one of my tech and he is on the way ,, i hope it is not one of those campsight things ,, u know where the breaker tripped on the pedistol   ,, but if it is ,, i won't charge them for the call out  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 

I'll charge the rv sight owner  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
JK ,, but i wish i could  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

If I called you out at 10:30pm, I certainly would be expecting to pay. Even if nothing was wrong. JMHO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Well it ended up being a bad plug on the 5er ,, it shorted out inside ,, anyway we replaced it and charged them a 1hr labor fee ,, and told them that we would not charge a service call if they let the other's around know about our service ,, and they said they would ,, infact was out there today ,, had a slide awning to replace ,, and would u believe it ,,CW had the size and color of their awning     ,, this was i first for me ,, i usally have to order that stuff from PPL or Stag ,, but u never know till u call  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

See Rod. what goes around comes around. You doing the right thing by not over charging one person and another asked for your service,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





way to go. Also MB is waiting on you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Yea u'r right on both Hollis ,, if there wern't so many rv repair people out and around MB i would move there ,, but i like it here and it's queit ,, I run my bussiness like i would want to be treated ,, u know the old saying ,, one happy customer tells 1 friend ,,, one mad customer ,, tells 20 ,, and believe u me it works ,, when i had my auto repair shop ,, u wouldn't believe the amount of customers that just plain wanted something for nothing ,, but since i've been in the rv world ,, it's awhole lot different ,, most rver's don't care about price just fix it ,, i guess if the a/c don't work ,, then it's kinda like not having the comforts of home ,, so i'll go on doing as i'm doing ,, and maybe somtime i can sell out agian and fulltime ,,, but in a brand new 40ft rv        :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 12, 2008)

Re: A/C PROBLEM

Ken-
Congrats on your 1,200 posts!  You would have been there a long time ago if I used to forum instead of e-mail to talk to you as my dealer!  I hope you are able to celebrate this month my selling 12 new units more than you usually do!  I keep trying to send people your way!


----------

